# Pirahna Or Pacu



## Scarface_82509 (Nov 29, 2012)

We got scarface in 08 as a red belly piranha. He was very skiddish and shy when we got him. Switched tanks 3 times. He is now in a 75g i got last in 2010. He is now around 19 inches long if not bigger. He destroys and eats whatever we put in with him. Very sharp teeth but yet he lets us clean his tank and pet him as long as he's not hungry! My favorite fish i just wasn't to know for sure he is a piranha. It is possible for them to get that big!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Picture would help to ID the fish positively, but I would guess pacu.

Also sounds like it is in way too small of a tank, if the fish is indeed 19"


----------



## Scarface_82509 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am new don't know how to post a pic but i have a video of him.


----------



## Scarface_82509 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pacu

mailbox shaped mouth gives it away


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep, Colossoma macroponum. Pacu.

Some differences for you, to tell the difference yourself : http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/various/pacu.html


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice Pacu. I love these fish, but i never had a big enough tank to house one.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

I bet ya it would still hurt to get bitten by that monster! He's cool!


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

Got human teeth


----------



## Shakatak (Jan 29, 2006)

Pacu..

To ID if Pacu or Piranha

Jaw potruding outside - piranha

upper lip protruding outside - Pacu


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A pacu that seems to have some gill curl


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

pacu piranhas have the underbite


----------

